# african clawed frog



## Evangeline

African clawed frog questions


----------



## Maxy24

Awwww, I thought I was going be useful!


----------



## Evangeline

Well I just bought 2 baby albino african clawed frogs and 2 silver dollar fish for my 29 gallon aquarium. I read salt isnt good for them so I had to refill the tank as it already had salt added. I no its not proper way to cycle the tank but I didnt have a choice. Everybody seems to be doing well and I baught 5 in one strips to test and make sure all the levels are right. I am feeding the frogs nutafin max predator sticks and repto min sticks and freeze dried blood worms. Do you think when they get bigger I could buy them feeder guppies for a treat. The silver dollars havnt eaten anything yet. I have tried blood worms, tropical flakes and sinking bottom dweller food. Maybe they are still ajusting to the new move.


----------



## Maxy24

Most people would not suggest keeping ACFs with fish of any sort, keep an eye out for any nipping issues from the fish. Also make sure, once the fish start eating, that they don't steal all of the frog's food.

I have heard of people using feeder guppies, though make sure they come from a clean place or else you risk disease. you can feed small earthworms too. I cycled my tank with the frogs in it, just do weekly water changes and it should be fine. I've never heard of the nutrafin max food, I feed reptomin and frozen bloodworms and brineshrimp (as a treat). I've heard freeze dried blood worms can cause bloat in ACFs, so you might want to stop that, plus they provide very little nutritionally.

Good luck with the little guys!


----------



## Evangeline

Yes I just read about freeze dried food and bloat while I was researching so I will stop that. There main diet for now will be the reptomin and nutrafin. The nutrafin has worms,fish,shrimp and other meat. Its a fish stick designed for arowana, and other large or predatory fish. This is what the guy at the pet store was feeding them. The tank is 18 inches tall. I started reading that the water level be no higher then 12 inches. I cant do that with the filter system because it hangs on the back. I am keeping a bare bottom tank as it is easier to clean and monitior what they eat. I have fake plants and three large cave sculptures with plants. What is your setup like, what tipe of filter.


----------



## swolek

Why did you buy them before cycling the aquarium? I'm kind of confused.

Anyway, I wouldn't recommend keeping ACFs with fish, especially slow-moving Silver Dollars. ACFs should be in their own tank, they're aggressive feeders and predatory. The Silver Dollars are going to end up bitten or worse. Also, the Silver Dollars are schooling fish that can grow to be over five inches...I'm not sure you have room for a school?

Why not just make it an ACF tank without fish? And yes, they can have guppies .


----------



## Evangeline

I am returning the fish. The tank was cycled but had aquarium salt in it. The owner of the pet store said they are fine with silver dollars and aquarium salt. I floated the bags in the aqiuarium and looked online and sure enough it said frogs shouldnt have salt in there water. So I had to empty the tank and fill and put the frogs and fish in. Didnt really have a choice. I know I shoudnt have listned to the owner and done all my research first. Anyway I am going to just have the two frogs and maybe put a few feeder guppies in there. Once I return the fish should I lower the water level to 12 inches or keep the tank full at 18. Im using a aqua tech filter system. It will be louder obviously with the water level down.


----------



## swolek

Evangeline said:


> I am returning the fish. The tank was cycled but had aquarium salt in it. The owner of the pet store said they are fine with silver dollars and aquarium salt. I floated the bags in the aqiuarium and looked online and sure enough it said frogs shouldnt have salt in there water. So I had to empty the tank and fill and put the frogs and fish in. Didnt really have a choice. I know I shoudnt have listned to the owner and done all my research first. Anyway I am going to just have the two frogs and maybe put a few feeder guppies in there. Once I return the fish should I lower the water level to 12 inches or keep the tank full at 18. Im using a aqua tech filter system. It will be louder obviously with the water level down.


Yeah, unfortunately pet stores owners are more interested in selling animals then giving correct info .

18 inches is fine, just put some decorations in so they can rest half way if needed . But honestly, their environment in the "wild" is deeper than most aquariums so it shouldn't be a big deal.


----------



## Evangeline

ok thanks for the help.


----------



## Evangeline

So I sold the fish and made some changes to the frog tank. I lowered the water level to 12 inches and added some driftwood which the frogs seem to love. I had a power filter system but with lowering the water level the water coming out of the filter is really loud and makes to much water movement so I took out the filter. I have a 10-30 whisperer air pump going in one corner of the tank. Its quiet and not very strong. I do once a week partial water changes. Everywhere I read it says these frogs dont do well with strong current and loud vibration but yet they all say water level no more then 12 inches and my baby frogs defenetlly dont seem to be as tired trying to swim to the top of the tank for air. These frogs are extemely messy. With no water movement the tank would go stagenent and stink. I could buy a small box filter to attach to the air pump. Whats your advice.


----------



## Maxy24

I personally think you can raise the water level so long as they don't appear to have any issues getting up for air. For really young frogs, sick frogs, or new frogs who may be worn out from their journey getting to you it might be a concern, but I think for a healthy frog 18 inches (well a little less to allow for air) should be fine. I'm glad to see you're doing what's best for your frog, you're a great owner!

This is where I get my frog info (as it's where I got my frogs): Jenste Frogs


----------



## twoisplenty

When you removed the filter, you have now thrown your tank out of wack and will need to re-cycle it. The benefical bacteria that maintains good water quality is in the filter. You can purchase an internal filter or a sponge filter that hooks onto your airpump.


----------



## swolek

I would just raise the water level back up, 18 inches isn't that tall...the frogs would have to deal with worse in the wild . Water level is only a concern for sick frogs IMO and I wish online caresheets would stop coming up with weird rules like "the water level can't be higher than 12 inches".


----------



## Evangeline

Ok, I raised back up the water level last night and put the filter system back in there. I bought the tank used and it came with a Aqua Tech 20-40. This filtersystem is junk. Never herd of it so looked it up online. It sells at wallmart for 25.99 new. No wonder its junk. I cant put anymore money out right now but I will eventually need to by a good filter system. Anyone ever had a tetra whisper filter system. I have only ever used fluval, penguin, and aqua clear. What filter system should I get. I want one that is quiet but good for a 29 gallon aquarium.


----------



## swolek

Do you want a canister filter or a hang-on-back?

Whisper filters are decent, I haven't had many problems with them . My favorite hang-on-back is probably the Hagen AquaClear. Like every other brand, there are occasional duds but most I've had have been reliable. They have lots of space for custom filter media and have the sponge separate from media like activated carbon, making them more efficient than the other HOBs (that usually have an all-in-one crappy cartridge).

If you want efficiency, go for the next size up from your tank. So if there are two HOB filters, one rated up to 30 gallons and another rated up to 55 gallons, get the 55 gallon one. AquaClear filters have adjustable flow so that won't be a problem...a few other brands are the same, just check before buying.

For canisters, I like Eheim and Fluval. A canister filter isn't necessary for your set-up and will be pricier but they tend to be quiet and low maintenance. Plus, you can "hide" them in/behind the stand.


----------



## Maxy24

We have a whisper on our fish tank at home and it's worked fine, it's quiet. Ours has an adjustable flow (which I recommend for frogs) but I think some of the smaller sizes do not so make sure you check. I have a top fin on my frog tank, also adjustable flow, no issues.

What's wrong with the current filter exactly? I don't know very much about what makes a filter good or bad.


----------



## Evangeline

There was nothing wrong with the filter system it turned out the large fake decore cave rock was filling with unteaten food and waste which wasing clouding up the water. Took it out the water is clear. Is it ok to put one small chinese algae eater in with the frogs to eat the algae I no he will grow to a good size but its about the same size as my baby frogs.


----------



## swolek

Evangeline said:


> There was nothing wrong with the filter system it turned out the large fake decore cave rock was filling with unteaten food and waste which wasing clouding up the water. Took it out the water is clear. Is it ok to put one small chinese algae eater in with the frogs to eat the algae I no he will grow to a good size but its about the same size as my baby frogs.


Chinese algae eaters don't actually eat much algae. They nibble on it as juveniles but once mature they become predatory and very, very aggressive. I would not put one in with frogs as it could seriously harm them.

You'll probably find that the algae will die off soon (since you removed the source of nitrates) . What kind of algae is it?


----------



## Evangeline

its green and flat up against the glass like green cloud. Its not stringy.


----------



## swolek

Evangeline said:


> its green and flat up against the glass like green cloud. Its not stringy.


I'd just wipe it off and do a water change, then . Those types of blooms are pretty common in new tanks and the nitrates didn't help.


----------



## Evangeline

ok I will do that.


----------



## Evangeline

I am so sad I came home tonight to my one frog dead floating on top of the tank. I dont understand the day before they were eating and acting fine. I will miss him he was so cute now I just have the female I hope she doesnt get lonely.


----------



## Maxy24

I'm so sorry to hear that!! Did she look normal? Was there any bloating or discoloration (red inner thighs)? Any injuries? I'd just hate for your other frog to catch the same thing if it was contagious or caused by something in the tank.


----------



## Evangeline

I cleaned 20% water change Friday night and they were fine. They seemed healthy and eating Saturday night. Came home tonight and found my one frog dead no bloating. I couldnt figure it out. I put in the test strip all levels were normal except the nitrate it is normally clear safe and it was pink matched 200 which is the highest level on nitrates and the nitrites were high aswell. I put a bit of prime in and cleaned out the filter system just now hoping it might help. The tank is clear and clean. There is a bit of algae forming I removed. What caused the sudden spike. I put the proper amount of water conditioner in when I cleaned out the tank and I am not overfeeding. I scoop out any uneaten food. What should I do.


----------



## Maxy24

It might still be cycling in which case all you can do is change the water frequently and make them larger changes, like 50%.


----------



## swolek

Evangeline said:


> I cleaned 20% water change Friday night and they were fine. They seemed healthy and eating Saturday night. Came home tonight and found my one frog dead no bloating. I couldnt figure it out. I put in the test strip all levels were normal except the nitrate it is normally clear safe and it was pink matched 200 which is the highest level on nitrates and the nitrites were high aswell. I put a bit of prime in and cleaned out the filter system just now hoping it might help. The tank is clear and clean. There is a bit of algae forming I removed. What caused the sudden spike. I put the proper amount of water conditioner in when I cleaned out the tank and I am not overfeeding. I scoop out any uneaten food. What should I do.


Well, the tank wasn't cycled first so it makes sense. It was unfortunately probably the nitrites that did it...even tiny amounts are extremely toxic. The fact that there's nitrite but no ammonia means the tank is cycling...now you just have to hold out until the nitrite is gone. Keep doing water changes, 20-30%, and keep testing.

I'm sorry for your loss .


----------

